# My New Toy Jeep #2



## RAMROD1

Ok let's try this again! 
Took the insurance money from our wreck and got another Jeep. 
It's a 1999 Sahara, 4.0, standard with 120,000 miles on it. Already has a lift on it came with Dana 44 with 3.73, not a lick of rust. 





















Changed out the rims and tires. 







Added the Rugged Ridge Titanium side steps. 







And new bumper and wench plate. 








Had a rattle in the rear end after a little investigation found that who ever installed the lift did not insert the washers or it didn't come with it. Either way the rear shocks were to narrow and the bolt didn't snug down or tighten down to the bushing. Added a washer on each side of the shock tightened the bolt down and no more rattle. It also drifted real bad but no death wobble changed out the steering stabilizer and it's all good now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## coup de grace

Good looking jeep.


----------



## RAMROD1

Thanks! I like it!
Forgot to mention the top has been Rhino lined.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## brodyfisher

cant wait to see what all u do to this one and sorry to hear bout ut last one I was watching ur last build


----------



## RAMROD1

Noticed I had a front differential seal leak then while changing it out I noticed that my steering box was leaking so decided to do the Durango swap, it was a direct direct plug and play. The bad thing about today is while pulling the return line off the power steering pump I broke the spout off the reservoir so had to by another pump. Now I either have air in the line or the new pump is bad, will work on that tomorrow. As for the steering box swap I don't really notice much difference, hopefully it is a little more beefier as online reviews say. 
Here are some side by side pictures. 
I didn't get the calibers out but the Durango box looks to be just a hair larger. 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

Thanks PlashLights they are awesome!
Hooked up to my fog light switch. I will say I was pleasantly surprised, was only expecting a couple lights but these came with full wiring harness!
Here are a few shots.
Low beams.








With the light on.








One big blur from a distance. 








Up close. 








Now just the new lights. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

Haven't done anything in a while but decided to pull out all the old carpet and install the Bedtred. They say you don't have to pull the seats but I found it a lot easier to clean and install with them and the center console pulled out. I also added some extra heat shielding to the front. Here are a few pictures. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

Very nice ramrod I just bought a 2005 tj in September to go up to lake. Not going to pull boat with it other then in subdivision ramp. I've always loved jeeps. Just got new rims put on the kids got me for Christmas.









Jeep wave to you!


----------



## P

All you can get at parts house is A1 cardone Stearing pumps unless you go dealer. There is a pressure valve in the back of the pump that gets hung with the smallest piece of trash. Sometimes you can remove the pressure hose insert a pick into the back of the pump and push in and out and free up the piston but will probably hang up again. I have gotten to many aftermarket rebuilt pumps that come with bits of metal in them. I usually send my pumps out to ADCO to get rebuilt. About 30% higher but done right. FYI A1 Cardone has changed there name a month or two ago


----------



## RAMROD1

P said:


> All you can get at parts house is A1 cardone Stearing pumps unless you go dealer. There is a pressure valve in the back of the pump that gets hung with the smallest piece of trash. Sometimes you can remove the pressure hose insert a pick into the back of the pump and push in and out and free up the piston but will probably hang up again. I have gotten to many aftermarket rebuilt pumps that come with bits of metal in them. I usually send my pumps out to ADCO to get rebuilt. About 30% higher but done right. FYI A1 Cardone has changed there name a month or two ago


P,

Not sure what you referring to here?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

Ducktracker said:


> Very nice ramrod I just bought a 2005 tj in September to go up to lake. Not going to pull boat with it other then in subdivision ramp. I've always loved jeeps. Just got new rims put on the kids got me for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeep wave to you!


DT,

Nice I like does it have any lift on it? What size rims are those 16" or 17"? I pull my aluminum boat to Liberty and Livingston with mine and have had no issues, I have a few more upgrade items coming in this week for it so stay tuned.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

The rims are 15 x 31 with no lift. They also bought me a 3" lift but haven't had time to install


Good fishing to all!


----------



## RAMROD1

Cool, if you need help with the install give me a shout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Fish

I'm in the market for a project jeep myself. I drove a freinds this past weekend around the beach/ Galveston. I took the better half to the store, before we made it to the end of the street she looked over and said that I needed to buy one. I'd honestly like to find a high millage unmolested 6cyl stick and build off of that.


----------



## RAMROD1

Ok well after the second try got a header that fit, I would steer clear of the cheap DNA made headers on amazon and eBay if you have a 99 model there is intake manifold clearance issues. Finally got a header on and manifold back on, then had issues with two bolts at the donut being a 1/4" too short, all that sorted then put on the 63mm throttle body and CAI along with 4 hole injectors . Reset the pc, at least I hope I did and well she does idle considerably smother and doesn't take as much throttle going up inclines. I am happy and that's what counts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

WTG


Good fishing to all!


----------

